# 27 LA deputies fired.



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

LOS ANGELES — The sheriff's department fired 27 deputies during the first three months of the year, compared to 37 firings in all of 2003, according to a quarterly report released Tuesday. 
The report by the Office of Independent Review examined the firings for deputy misconduct that ranged from selling three stolen life vests on
e-Bay to entering a home to plant guns and drugs. Deputies also were fired earlier this year for having sex with and providing drugs to jail inmates. 

"One of our missions is to provide transparency to the department, and the sheriff should be credited for allowing our group to provide that window to what traditionally has been a secret world," said OIR Chief Attorney Michael Gennaco. 

The office was created by county supervisors in 20001 to review internal sheriff's investigations of misconduct. 

The report covered incidents reviewed by OIR attorneys and investigators from Jan. 1 to March 31. 

Along with the firings, the report reviewed 121 other disciplinary actions against sheriff's department employees. 

In one instance, a sheriff's captain was demoted and forced into retirement after intervening on behalf of a female employee of an elected county supervisor. The intoxicated employee had been pulled over by a sheriff's deputy for driving on the rim of one tire and the woman called the captain on her cell phone and handed it to the deputy. 

"The captain allegedly interceded on the motorist's behalf and intimidated the deputy," Gennaco wrote. 

A lieutenant and another captain involved in the incident also were given five-day suspensions for their conduct. 

What has happened to our integrity?


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Integrity is EVERYTHING !! That's why in another posting I stated there is NO room for discretion in regards to OUI's (as well as MOST crimes). Lock 'em ALL up regardless who they are. That "favor" could end your career. I don't know about you folks, but I'm not willing to lose my career for another jack ass' [email protected]#% up. All it would take is a disgruntled Dispatcher or Officer to leak info that you cut someone loose because of who they are (or have connections).

Your integrity is everything. Your integrity is needed for work on the street, in court and for self respect. Without it, you're no better than the shitbirds you lock up.


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

I like the way you think RPD931. I wish more people in this field thought the same way and then maybe we could get the respect we deserve out there.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

you guys are perfect for IA.....


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

Looks like somebody lacks integrity.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Looks like somebody lacks a sense of humor.... Relax Francis...


----------



## msw (Jul 19, 2004)

Just to keep it in perspective, keep in mind that the Los Angeles County Sheriff's Department has approx 10,000 sworn law enforcement officers (Deputy Sheriffs). Always gonna be some inappropriate conduct and criminal behavior amongst a population size that big.


----------

